# Gemini VS Griffin - The Showdown!



## Marzuq (5/5/16)

For those still wondering which is the better tank. Maybe this will help you decide.

Build and Design:
Griffin is better built.Its more solid and of better quality. 
the alan key screws are the usual crap you get these days. i hate these as i am one of those okes who strips them quite easily. or is is because the alan key privided doesnt really fit the screw properly. 

Juice Control: 
Griffin offers a juice control feature that turns all the way around and is a separate mechanism from the rest of the tank.
The gemini however locks at a point and needs to be turned back in order to open the juice control. In opening the juice control you're also opening the tank.

Airflow:
The gemini without a doubt offers alot more airflow. Can be a pro or con depending on your vaping style. 

In setting these units up i realised that to do a fair comparison you cannot do the same build in both devices. The are not the same. they each have a build which suits them better and will make that tank perform better. 
for me what works :

Griffin: 24g kanthal 3mm ID 10 wraps dual coil @40 watts
Gemini: 26g SS 3mm ID 11 wraps dual coil @42.5 watts

these are the builds that imo made a fair comparison between the two.

flavour: Griffin takes this one. The airflow on the gemini is too much and as such there is a loss of flavour. you get a clear crisp flavour. I have to say that juices tasted really awesome in the crius but the same juice in the griffin and gemini tastes completely different and way better. Its like it brings out the hidden flavours so much better.

throat hit: Im not one for throat hit. but on 3mg juice its an average and bearable TH. It works for me as its not what i am after. But for those looking for the billow type TH. these two do not offer that.

Clouds: ..... for days. These two will put you in a haze in no time. both cloud production is great but the griffin does offer just a little more.

they are both easy to build. I have had no leaks, no dry hits and no issues with either.
but if i was going to pick a winner it would e the griffin !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/5/16)

Great review, thanks for sharing

Get ready for the hate......just joking

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Great review  just got a griffin 25

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Skinndeep (5/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Great review  just got a griffin 25


From where?


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

@VapeClub


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (5/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Great review  just got a griffin 25


im definitely considering getting the griffin 25


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/5/16)

not sure if im the only one as havent see anyone mention it as yet. got the gemini, the issue i have is there is always liquid laying below the drip tip more than the average. when taking the drip tip off as well there is a lot of liquid. but nothing ever gets in my mouth. just seems like alot of liquid sitting there that could of being vaped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/5/16)

Hello vapers. I know this is a thread for Griffin vs gemini but I just can't help myself. Can someone please give me a review of Griffin vs moonshot ?


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hello vapers. I know this is a thread for Griffin vs gemini but I just can't help myself. Can someone please give me a review of Griffin vs moonshot ?



Two very different tanks , I'm a Griffin fanboi though.

Newcomer to this battle is the iJoy Tornado which I just got


----------



## wiesbang (5/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Two very different tanks , I'm a Griffin fanboi though.
> 
> Newcomer to this battle is the iJoy Tornado which I just got


I'm also a Griffin fangrl. Love it! The Tornado is awesome though!


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Two very different tanks , I'm a Griffin fanboi though.
> 
> Newcomer to this battle is the iJoy Tornado which I just got



Different but still a RTA . Or different cause the moonshot kicks the Griffin in the nuts  to be honest I have never tried the Griffin but I have had a few toots off a moonshot and I was blown away.


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Different but still a RTA . Or different cause the moonshot kicks the Griffin in the nuts  to be honest I have never tried the Griffin but I have had a few toots off a moonshot and I was blown away.



I've tried a moonshot and preferred my Griffin with top airflow , however , that was 2 different juices. 

I say different in the way they're configured. Building on a moonshot is far more complex than the basic 2 post velocity deck on the Griff. 

That being said , I am still gonna be adding a moonshot to my kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/5/16)

brotiform said:


> I've tried a moonshot and preferred my Griffin with top airflow , however , that was 2 different juices.
> 
> I say different in the way they're configured. Building on a moonshot is far more complex than the basic 2 post velocity deck on the Griff.
> 
> That being said , I am still gonna be adding a moonshot to my kit.



Was this on the standard 22mm Griffin or the new 25mm? 
I must try the Griffin then.
But it is difficult to compare with 2 different juices.


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Griffin 22. 

As with any device , a shit build will make for a shit vape. 

I got the build in my Griffin dead on and it's my daily go to. 

I am not downplaying the Moonshot at all , but if you're at Vape Cartel on Saturday morning you're welcome to try my Griff 22 and my 25

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/5/16)

Thanks @brotiform I would take you up on that but gotta work Sat. But thanks for the kind gesture bud.


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

No problem


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Different but still a RTA . Or different cause the moonshot kicks the Griffin in the nuts  to be honest I have never tried the Griffin but I have had a few toots off a moonshot and I was blown away.


Moonshot is a ***** to build. Great device, but way too much work to get it up and running

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## brotiform (6/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Moonshot is a ***** to build. Great device, but way too much work to get it up and running


iJoy Tornado has the same build sequence and it's only confusing the first time you do it. Line up the 510 pin slot with the airholes , lock the deck with the allen key and build away.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (6/5/16)

Like I said in my post Griffin vs Gemini. I came to the same conclusion.
I now own three Griffins and a Gemini. I'm trying not to be biased towards the Gemini, but I've thrown 4 different builds in it so far and the Griffin keeps kicking its ass. So much for the Griffin killer. Wahahahha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/5/16)

I find the Gemini to be WAY better build quality. Also my juice flow control NEVER locks as is mentioned. Can twist 360 degrees no hassle. 

Flavor... Griffin is TITS. Take a hike Gemini.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/5/16)

wiesbang said:


> I'm also a Griffin fangrl. Love it! The Tornado is awesome though!


Griffin is the apex IMO.


----------



## Taariq404 (13/5/16)

Hi @Lord Vetinari 

I'm having trouble wicking my Gemini, Youtube videos aren't helping much and there aren't many to begin with.

I'm getting a cotton taste, any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/5/16)

Taariq404 said:


> Hi @Lord Vetinari
> 
> I'm having trouble wicking my Gemini, Youtube videos aren't helping much and there aren't many to begin with.
> 
> I'm getting a cotton taste, any advice would be much appreciated.


OK... No problem... I will do a little tutorial with pics quickly and post it up. The cotton taste might just be the choice of cotton and the batch of said cotton. I had a VERY strong tasting batch of Japanese cotton a little bit ago. I have to re-coil this evening so the thread will be up tomorrow morning latest and I will come link you to it.

But cotton taste does sound more like the batch of cotton than your wicking technique... If you are not getting dry hits or leaks your wicks are great.


----------



## Taariq404 (13/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> OK... No problem... I will do a little tutorial with pics quickly and post it up. The cotton taste might just be the choice of cotton and the batch of said cotton. I had a VERY strong tasting batch of Japanese cotton a little bit ago. I have to re-coil this evening so the thread will be up tomorrow morning latest and I will come link you to it.
> 
> But cotton taste does sound more like the batch of cotton than your wicking technique... If you are not getting dry hits or leaks your wicks are great.



I had the same issue with my Silverplay Nano, I managed to get it right on my third attempt. I'm running quite big coils, soon I'll be running out of cotton. I doubt it's the cotton, I tried trimming the ends as I do with the Nano, but it just breaks when I insert it into those holes.I removed the juice ring as well, but no luck with that either.

But a tutorial sounds great, I've only been making my own coils for the past four months so that would be a massive help!


----------



## sabrefm1 (14/5/16)

On the gemini not sure if griffin also has it but theres a ring u can take off and position wicks in juice channels then put ring back on carefully


----------



## Silver (14/5/16)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 53252
> 
> 
> For those still wondering which is the better tank. Maybe this will help you decide.
> ...



Only saw this thread now.
Awesome writeup @Marzuq, very to the point and informative !
I know its not easy to compare two devices and it takes some time to become familiar with both
But it adds lots of value 

PS - have moved the thread to hardware reviews - RTA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

